# sterling state park



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

anyone been there? we are thinking about going june 15,16,17 to tour the monroe area. is this a good park to stay? good being not loud/rowdy.
and of course if shania twain is the campground host that would be ok with me too,,,,


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Been there the last 4-5 years. Very kid friendly. Seemed quiet to me. Nice beach, lagoon pier for the kids to fish from along with lots of shore area, walking/bike path, playground area. Going again this year with 3 of the grandkids.


----------



## MonsterShanty04 (Feb 5, 2004)

We are also going for fathers day weekend. This will be our first time staying in the campground but we have visited before. There are no trees for shade so be prepared to use your awning or bring an umbrella. The bike trails are awesome and like Mike said, the beach and park are quite nice. Also, alot of people bring their boats and launch from within the park. As long as the forecast isn't calling for east winds, I will be taking my boat. Good luck and maybe we will see you out there!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

cool, we do bike a lot so thats good,,,,but ewwww kids?
lol, thats why we have a tiny trailer,,,so we can get away together.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Yup, only con I can think of is no shade. Awning on the trailer and a 10x10 canopy for us.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

we got a new scamp camper this year complete with awning. it works best if i park with the awning facing east as the trailer helps cast some shade.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well we had a really nice time. got in a little fishing, a little site seeing, and was there for mayfly fest 2012.lol


----------

